# Student + Partner



## Lingskoh (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi all,

I don't know if this is consider as a stupid question but if it is, then just ignore me. ( I hope you won't though )

So yeah, here it goes. 

For a student visa, I know that you can bring a partner or a de facto but I'm really wondering if both would fly together to Australia? Or the student would go to Australia first??? I hope not. 

Please answer me... thanks!


----------



## Lingskoh (Oct 6, 2014)

reply pls


----------



## rose mary (Jan 16, 2014)

U can apply by putting ur partner in ur application . Once she get a visa , she can come with u.


----------

